# Delivered expensive catered meal from Red Lobster to prima donna a$$h0le customer (zero tip)



## DeafUberDriver (Dec 7, 2018)

I explain what meme means.

When I saw the huge expensive catered meal orders in one, I expected a big generous tip, called "unicorn" in gig economy driver's lingo. (Happy or excited reaction face)

Then I saw the low base pay (I expected about $25 or a little less) and I disregarded the bullshit protocol of contactless delivery method (texting photo of a dropoff) and rang doorbell a few times to annoy then dashed out and this male white customer screamed at me as I saw him from afar. (Disappointed or dismayed reaction face)

Petty revenge.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

DeafUberDriver said:


> View attachment 447417
> 
> 
> I explain what meme means.
> ...


After 1600 deliveries, the ping screen, I have seen a pattern of higher tipping after $8.50. I hardly ever accept less than a $7.00 delivery, because that is usually all it ever is!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

many years as a local pizza guy 2nd job.
i really think drivers are crazy to do eats . grubhub. doordash..

#1 reasons why not.
you must wait for the food
#2 you must drive far to be stiffed
as per local plan . everyone knows you and if stiffed . you are in and out so fast with more food still in your car.

pizza revenge with doing nasty things to thier food. i never did. totally against this.
but i have 1 option. if same guy always stiffs you and orders a loaded pizza give a big thank you smile. and before arrival shake the pizza box
up like no tommorow.
if they call back ..now what//
best to do when oven is off at local store ...they must get credit only...


----------



## Unnamed Driver (Jun 10, 2019)

no tip = i eat half the customers meal


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

On a large order, it is almost a SURE bet that the tip will be ZERO.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Unnamed Driver said:


> no tip = i eat half the customers meal


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

"Yarr! Thank you for that Seafarer's feast! It was truly delicious! And why exactly should I tip you when I have a better chance of seeing a white whale than you delivering my food ever again?"


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I still can't get past the fact that some idiot spent $140 at Red Lobster FFS................


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

DeafUberDriver said:


> View attachment 447417
> 
> 
> I explain what meme means.
> ...


That's just BS, too bad there are such scumbags out there.


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> many years as a local pizza guy 2nd job.
> i really think drivers are crazy to do eats . grubhub. doordash..
> 
> #1 reasons why not.
> ...


I delivered pizza for over 5 years. The majority of people tipped (working-class, ethnically-diverse neighborhood). However, the ones who didn't? I would never shake-up or otherwise ruin their order, because I would then have to go back and bring them a new one. And, if around closing time, would still have to see them again next time. However, anytime someone stiffed me, they then became, from then on out, the _last_ delivery I made when I had multiple stops. And their order wasn't kept in a hot-bag; I would just apologize for the delay, because we were swamped with deliveries.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Santana. got to agree with you . 20 years as second nite time job. 
that shaking up the box was only for 1 out of 1000 guys. but doing it does make us worst than them.
my store was so busy. that i would leave with 10 plus stops. the scum no tippers got it fast from mom and pop places as i tryed to do a circle run. to benefit me only.
also i got a theory on drivers that say they will spit in food etc. i would never do it ever . and the customer would never know.
so when ordering out of say our food is wrong. i dont buy the fact that they in the kitchen will do that. of course some will. shaking the box is bad enough


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> Santana. got to agree with you . 20 years as second nite time job.
> that shaking up the box was only for 1 out of 1000 guys. but doing it does make us worst than them.
> my store was so busy. that i would leave with 10 plus stops. the scum no tippers got it fast from mom and pop places as i tryed to do a circle run. to benefit me only.
> also i got a theory on drivers that say they will spit in food etc. i would never do it ever . and the customer would never know.
> so when ordering out of say our food is wrong. i dont buy the fact that they in the kitchen will do that. of course some will. shaking the box is bad enough


Should be mandatory tip or I won't do it.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> After 1600 deliveries, the ping screen, I have seen a pattern of higher tipping after $8.50. I hardly ever accept less than a $7.00 delivery, because that is usually all it ever is!


Shhhhhhh......don't let the idiots know our secrets


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Solid 5 said:


> Shhhhhhh......don't let the idiots know our secrets


10-4..............


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DeafUberDriver said:


> View attachment 447417
> 
> 
> I explain what meme means.
> ...


Signs up for very low-paying job. Complains about low pay.

&#129335;‍♂


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

solid after 1600 deliverys thats a ton for gig...
i did so many its a joke.
but my conditions were the best..location. location..south phila near where eagles play 1.5 miles away
i stopped over 5 years ago. miss the pay but not the workers. they hate drivers who do well. buying them coffee is never good enough...

these kinda places have wait lists for drivers. many guys with familys use this as second income. other than virus thier is no slow days.
bad monday is 30 stops...$100 net money...good monday is 40+ stops 7 hours $225. omg if it rains hard or snows...
seems like friday nt was worse tip nt as far as per stop...weekdays were highest tips..sat nt really good. nfl sunday insane.. 
so i feel for many men and ladys in burbs....its harder....
funny fact while going to people in the industry at thier home..tips were incredible....while taking same people on uber x ..NO TIP..STRANGE..MY WORST PAX

GIFT OF FISH I AGREE...food del. is hard job for little pay....


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

DeafUberDriver said:


> When I saw the huge expensive catered meal orders in one, I expected a big generous tip, called "unicorn" in gig economy driver's lingo. (Happy or excited reaction face)
> 
> Then I saw the low base pay (I expected about $25 or a little less) and I disregarded the bullshit protocol of contactless delivery method (texting photo of a dropoff) and rang doorbell a few times to annoy then dashed out and this male white customer screamed at me as I saw him from afar. (Disappointed or dismayed reaction face)
> 
> Petty revenge.


When I did eats, back when they actually paid us fairly, I would always get a good tip from office workers. Most understood that there wasn't any parking and would meet me on the street. But I had one woman who ordered from the deli in the tunnel who was flabbergasted that they didn't run her meal up to her on the 15th floor. I guess she didn't understand that she'd ordered through UBEREATS and not the DELI! Idiot. So I waited on the deli to deliver the food to me on the street, then I waited on her to meet on the street to get her meal. LOL.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Doordash? Tip? Huh?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DeafUberDriver said:


> View attachment 447417
> 
> 
> I explain what meme means.
> ...


I delivered $88.00 worth of pizza today
( on 1 delivery)
And got a $3.00 Tip !
Woo Hoo !

Then i delivered $43.00 worth of Pizza to Another customer
And got $20.00

It evens out.

Unlike UBER

" NO NEED TO TIP "!


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

For whatever reason Red Lobster around here is full of ghetto. Food is awful quality and mainly microwaved. They were good 15 years ago but went the TGIF model after.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

doggerel said:


> For whatever reason Red Lobster around here is full of ghetto. Food is awful quality and mainly microwaved. They were good 15 years ago but went the TGIF model after.


The GTFO model, is way better! :smiles:


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

doggerel said:


> For whatever reason Red Lobster around here is full of ghetto. Food is awful quality and mainly microwaved. They were good 15 years ago but went the TGIF model after.


It is ghetto in every city I've ever been in. Just like their partner Olive Garden isn't "real" Italian food, RL isn't "real" seafood.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

DeafUberDriver said:


> View attachment 447417
> 
> 
> I explain what meme means.
> ...


rest easy, they were just too afraid to add a tip to their stolen DD account.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

That’s when you cancel order for “vehicular trouble” and enjoy your lobster.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

DeafUberDriver said:


> View attachment 447417
> 
> 
> I explain what meme means.
> ...


No tip/low offer HARD PASS. It find it amusing you still have faith in people. I enjoy laughing at your poor choices.


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

FWIW, when I did UberEats, mostly students - Wing Zone, Panda & Five Guys

I started sending a message to the customer after I'd dropped it off but before I closed the order.
"Thank you for using Uber Eats. Tips are not required but GREATLY appreciated,"
"John" 
I felt a little weird doing it at first but thought, "screw it, nothing to lose".
I believe it made a difference in the number of tips I received. Give it a try.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

doggerel said:


> For whatever reason Red Lobster around here is full of ghetto. Food is awful quality and mainly microwaved. They were good 15 years ago but went the TGIF model after.


I think Red Lobster is ghetto everywhere, I saw this in Fort Lauderdale, Fort Myers and Naples, I tried it out a few times and haven't been back in years.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Solid 5 said:


> It is ghetto in every city I've ever been in. Just like their partner Olive Garden isn't "real" Italian food, RL isn't "real" seafood.


I cant imagine why people are willing to pay restaurant prices for frozen food.



DeafUberDriver said:


> View attachment 447417
> 
> 
> I explain what meme means.
> ...


You should've just ate the food


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> On a large order, it is almost a SURE bet that the tip will be ZERO.


On Postmates, larger orders would almost always generate for me healthy tips (e.g. in the 15% restaurant style range). But Postmates is oversaturated now in my area, with drivers, so I barely do it anymore. On DoorDash, I recently had a similar order to what @DeafUberDriver mentions here - $175 to a quarantined household, and no tip.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

DeafUberDriver said:


> View attachment 447417
> 
> 
> I explain what meme means.
> ...


Lobsters - I guess they don't feel the pain/suffering at the same level as the humans. :thumbdown: It's only boiling water.
since no one really knows if they feel the pain, then it means they don't feel the pain :smiles:
While lunching the Lobster, people will be talking about the philanthropical work they have done. Noble Peace prize in the background. &#128521;


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I've never seen a red lobster that white people go to.

Conversely, I've never seen a good seafood restaurant that non white people really go to.

Just an observation. I do like red lobster biscuits and I think everyone does.


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> many years as a local pizza guy 2nd job.
> i really think drivers are crazy to do eats . grubhub. doordash..
> 
> #1 reasons why not.
> ...


For non tippers: If they order a 2 liter with their pizza, I shake that bottle several times. If I'm the guy that is working the oven, and I know I will be getting the delivery with no tip, I dont cut their slices all the way through. Of course I never say thank you or have a good day. I also throw away their crumbled receipts in their yard. Their order will always be the last, no question about it.


----------

